# French Linen Tug



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, seen many, just want to buy *ONE* good one !  Looking at the 3" Wide x 10/12" Length, bite area about 8", with 2 handles............................

Opinions ???? Have my eye on some, but most seem to be built a tad different. Never owned a tug like this so, hope to get a good one on the first purchase............. 

Links ?

Thanks


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

the ones I've gotten at fordogtrainers.com have held up well. Price is reasonable as well.
I like the larger diameter/12" double handled best.
Best value french linen tugs-get your next french linen tug here and pay less


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

fordogtrainers.com is a great site, fast shipping and prices are hard to beat.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

go to ebay - there is a guy in Canada who sells alot of french linen stuff - reasonable and good quality - and if you want something specific, he will make it up...I have had them from a couple of places and like his the very best.

Lee


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

DOG TRAINING PLAY TUGS POLICE K9 SCHUTZHUND AGILITY - eBay (item 380319409455 end time Mar-02-11 17:01:32 PST)
These are the tugs Lee is talking about. He sells a lot of other combo's on Ebay as well. I called him and had some special things made. Great small company and products.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for that link Lee and JLOCKHART29!

A Canadian site - woohoo! Less shipping fees!!! YAY! Sorry... got a little excited there.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

JLOCKHART29 said:


> DOG TRAINING PLAY TUGS POLICE K9 SCHUTZHUND AGILITY - eBay (item 380319409455 end time Mar-02-11 17:01:32 PST)
> These are the tugs Lee is talking about. He sells a lot of other combo's on Ebay as well. I called him and had some special things made. Great small company and products.


Hey Dean! Yep - this is the guy I get mine off of - machine washable too!

Lee


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey, There's another guy in Canada that makes close to these, but better price IMO. Anyone ever try him ?
french linen tug items - Get great deals on Pet Supplies items on eBay.com!

Also, what about these ? Any good ?
Gappay Synthetic 2 handle tug 3x25cm


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha.. I like how it says, "Bite Me" on the one tug... lol.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Haha.. I like how it says, "Bite Me" on the one tug... lol.


LOL, Funny you post that, I ALMOST just posted a pic of that & said, we all need one like this ! :wild:


----------

